# What age do babies start making animal noises?



## ginab

I dont mean just one animal noise but a collection of them? 

What age did your LO start making them?


----------



## Blah11

it was more than a year but less than 18m so 15ish months?


----------



## NickyT75

my LO is 14 months & has been able to make monkey noises & say woof woof / moo / miow / tweet tweet / roar for quite a while but she has just recently started doing a few new ones like bumble bees & pigs etc... x


----------



## emalou90

now for me, 18 months x


----------



## Bumpontherun

About 15-16 months for Helen - she's 19 months now and has quite a menagerie although she stills says cows go mmmmmmmmm not moo!


----------



## OmarsMum

Other than a meaw for cat, Omar didnt make animals noises. He uses the animals names since he started talking.


----------



## indy and lara

Emma was about 13 months. She barely said anything else at that point but had a whole range (all of Dear Zoo and quite a few others). It was ages before she would call them by their names!


----------



## Jchihuahua

13 months here. She could do loads of animal noises before actually saying any words! I think it was because we read her so many books with animals in them and were making the noises all the time!


----------



## jenny82

Think it was 13-14 months. His party trick for relatives was asking him what noise a dog/monkey/ellie/snake etc make and he would happily oblige ;)


----------



## Lu28

I'd say around 18 months :)


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Connah could do lots by about 17months ish, he learnt them at nursery though :)xxx


----------



## ellie27

Maybe from 14 months. At 18 months Anna can do sounds for dog, cat, sheep, cow, pig, tiger and snake (ssssss) Sounds only - she cannot say any of the animals names:flower:


oh, and yes, cows go mmmmmmmm and not mooooo!:flower:


----------



## oct-bump

My doctor said between 12 & 15 months. Elle startedat 13 months.


----------



## laura_jayne

When we ask Abigail what noise a sheep makes, she says "grandad" cos hes a sheep farmer! It was really funny at first, but now she knows that we laugh she does it all the time!


----------



## ginab

laura_jayne said:


> When we ask Abigail what noise a sheep makes, she says "grandad" cos hes a sheep farmer! It was really funny at first, but now she knows that we laugh she does it all the time!

Hehee this is hilarious!! They are adorable.. Where is Brynmawr by the way it rings a bell and i dont know why?


----------



## 08marchbean

about 13 months she started and now has quite a few in her animal noise collection ! :haha:


----------



## laura_jayne

ginab said:


> laura_jayne said:
> 
> 
> When we ask Abigail what noise a sheep makes, she says "grandad" cos hes a sheep farmer! It was really funny at first, but now she knows that we laugh she does it all the time!
> 
> Hehee this is hilarious!! They are adorable.. Where is Brynmawr by the way it rings a bell and i dont know why?Click to expand...

Up in Blaenau Gwent, about 40 miles from Hereford. My FIL (the sheep farmer) lives in Ross on Wye though, very near to you i'm assuming!


----------



## Snowball

Ozzie started at about 18 months


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar expects us to make the animal noise & he names it :rofl: 

He's not interested in making animals noises. Other that can meaw for cat at 12 months, he never even tried or showed interest although he likes to listen to animals noises on the iphone app.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Arf can't yet :?


----------



## Miss_Bump

Evie started around 11 months with 'oo oo oo' for monkey and it progressed from there.


----------



## Emma 21

so should i be worried that my 19month old doesnt do this?


----------



## oct-bump

Emma 21 said:


> so should i be worried that my 19month old doesnt do this?

No. Just work with your LO. It's easy to do with books or songs - like that Farmer song.


----------



## OmarsMum

Emma 21 said:


> so should i be worried that my 19month old doesnt do this?

Not sure, Omar is 20 months & he never tried or showed interest. He uses words since he started talking & now he talks in clear sentences in Arabic & English. He didn't bubble in a foreign language before talking & he doesn't use noises to communicate. 

Is it a milestone or only a way of communication?


----------



## sophxx

i wouldnt worry i dont see it a big deal for a child to make animal nosies all children devolp differentley and your lo will do them when there reday. my lo makes them if he feels like it but hes to busy with other things he enjoys


----------



## aimee-lou

Earl has always mixed names and noises. He calls sheep 'Baas' and will grunt like a pig, but everything is it's proper name. I will ask him what noise they make and he'll usually just say 'noise' lol. :haha: He can miaow like a cat too.


----------



## jenny82

aimee-lou said:


> Earl has always mixed names and noises. He calls sheep 'Baas' and will grunt like a pig, but everything is it's proper name. I will ask him what noise they make and he'll usually just say 'noise' lol. :haha: He can miaow like a cat too.

Thats so strange - my LO knows the noises and names of most animals. But sheep and pig he will NOT say. He can make their noise, but they are the only 2 animals he will not use the words of. Wonder what it is about sheep and pig?!


----------



## lisa9999

Sophie has been saying 'quack quack' for a while but in the last week has progressed to a moo moo and a monkey noise (sometimes for a dog though!!)


----------



## Emma 21

yeah jj can say queack quack but thats the only one, other than that he says mommom, dadad, gone, hi, bye, tanku (thasnk you) and at the moment everything is a car!!! lol. we do work on it, his older brother is very advanced for his age and when he was jj age he had a vocab of 30 words and was making simple sentences. We think maybe his brother tries to do too much for jj, but he starts nursery soon (jj comes out of his shell when aaron is in bed) any ideas?


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

About 18 months ish? Ruby now makes wicked animal noises, her sheep noise is better than any sheep noise I can make (and yes I do try)


----------



## Reedy

18 months x


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom can do moo, woof and eeyore but that's it at 19 months. But its not something I've really pushed with him so I'd guess that's why.


----------



## _Vicky_

well I have never even tried to teach the boys animal noises lol they do 'ruff ruff' though mainly because we have three dogs xx


----------

